# The Protein Book ? A Complete Guide for the Athlete and Coach



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The following is an excerpt excerpt from my new book The Protein Book: A Complete Guide for the Athlete and Coach. At 240 pages and with over 500 scientific references, I examine the topic of protein nutrition for athletes in a comprehensive fashion. These excerpts are from Chapter 8 on Nutrient Timing around Training which [...]

*Read More...*


----------

